# 4020 Fenders



## Knineorg (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm looking for a set of Fenders for a 4020 for a restoration project. Most after market fenders i've found are in the $210.00 to $225.00 range (that's each). When I contacted McGrew Tractor Parts the tell me they also have a higher grade of aftermarket fenders for $325.00 each. Anybody know anything about these, are they worth the extra money?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know about JD but with Ford 8Ns after market fenders some are a little smaller and thiner than orignals. I would check size and thickness (guage) of metal. Good luck! How bout pictures, we all love pictures.


----------



## Knineorg (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll post a before restoration picture, currently it has orchard fenders on it.


----------

